# Urgent prayer for Mother-In-Law



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Many of you know that I have been dealing with severe depression, but I have actually been doing well. However, my awesome mother-in-law who was diagnosed with stage 4 uterine cancer back in early July took a major down turn today. She was set to leave the hospital in a few days after a few weeks of other procedures when she had seizures this morning and lost conscientiousness. The doctor says that baring a miracle, we will probably loose her in the next days or even hours. 

She is only 61, but is a strong devote christian as is my father-in-law and most of our family. But, it still is very difficult as within 6 months we will lose her. Amazingly she was just praying for the nurses that came in her room even just yesterday. She has always been a servant and I could have never ever asked for better in-laws as they are like my 2nd parents. 

Please pray for Phyllis Pounds and my father-in-law, Billy pounds, along with me and my wife, Alan & Holly. Thanks for the prayers and I probably won't be back on 2 cool for several days as we will be at the hospital 24/7. Why God is taking her so soon, I do not know. But, I will ask Him face to face one day.

Man, I can't wait till we all get to Heaven to see our Lord & Savior AND all our loved ones!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.
RT


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen brother! I will say some prayers right now. Please keep us posted. I am feeling allot of frustration tonight in my heart because this is the third instance of this nature I am praying about. Hang in there Alan I know it is tough. No body said this life was going to be easy, just worth it. If you need a shoulder let me know. I there for you brother all the way. God bless you, Holly, Billy and Phyllis. Everything happens for a reason. As far as asking God why, your gonna have to get in a long line. Keep your eye on God and know Phyllis is and always has been in good hands. Give me Jesus for he is my comfort, give me Jesus for he is the answer. Emanuel!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Praying for you. Be strong for your wife and father in law. They are going to need you.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers! My father-in-law, Billy, stayed up there all night. My wife went back up there about 6AM this morning and I just spoke with her and she said Phyllis's breathing is slowing down and she is struggling even more. 

I am about to head up there and will post a report when I can. We appreciate the prayers. It is very difficult knowing that 6 months ago she was fine and now we are loosing her. I will be in that long line to ask God why, that's for sure.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

atcfisherman said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My father-in-law, Billy, stayed up there all night. My wife went back up there about 6AM this morning and I just spoke with her and she said Phyllis's breathing is slowing down and she is struggling even more.
> 
> I am about to head up there and will post a report when I can. We appreciate the prayers. It is very difficult knowing that 6 months ago she was fine and now we are loosing her. I will be in that long line to ask God why, that's for sure.


Those "whys" are tough. Even Christ while on the cross asked His Father "Why have you forsaken me?" One day we'll have the complete picture, but for now faith will have to do. Prayers for that peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Urgent prayer request*

I will be praying for her and your family. God Bless


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

prayers for you atc brother in Christ .


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for the prayers and words of encouragement. I am actually holding up fair, but it is only by God's hands that I am able to do so. Last night my mother-n-law started to respond to us by squeezing our hands when we asked questions. However, we still know it is the end unless God preforms a true miracle and restores her here on earth.

Again, thank you so much for the prayers and I will keep everyone updated. We pray for comfort and peace for her and for God to take her to heaven soon OR either preform a miracle and restore her fully to us now.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------

